# [SOLVED] RDP Logoff



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I have an issue with one computer on my domain. I RDP into this Windows 7Pro (vm) -32 bit- from a windows 7 Pro laptop -32 bit-. 
When finished, I choose logoff. it will log me off, but it also disconnects the PC from the network. sometimes it will come back after a minute or so.. othertimes I have to log into it from the vmware console to regain the connectivity.

The IP is set static. 

the only thing listed in the event log is regarding the "User Logoff Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program".
I have brought up that page and said No to participation.

I watch the console.. the PC is not rebooting...

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RDP Logoff*

i also turned off the CEP in the local group policy, and disable the scheduled tasks associated with CEP.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RDP Logoff*

I've only found 1 article anywhere on the web that shows anyone having an issue such as this. But theirs is rebooting instead of diconnecting.

Reboots after disconnecting from remote desktop session

i am running out of ideas.. short of uninstalling/reinstalling NIC


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RDP Logoff*

I narrowed it down to the TrendMicro Officescan 10 firewall causing the issue.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: RDP Logoff*

Hi-

Is the issue resolved? Or is the firewall still causing troubles?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RDP Logoff*

The Trendmicro Officescan firewall was the issue behind it all. Once it was disabled, I waited 36 hours and 50 logon/off attempts with no network disconnects.


----------

